# Tivo Desktop Upgrades



## banthor (Oct 19, 2007)

The TiVo Desktop seems far too limited. :down: 
I have logged in to Tivo. I have accesed my DVR by Media Key.

Let me have complete control, and go PPTP (Virtual Private Network) as well.
I should be able to have complete access to all the menus on my DVR.
And in real time with PPTP connection.


----------



## lfrusa (Dec 12, 2004)

I agree with the TiVo Desktop having control or access to my TiVo. It would be great to be able to search for shows, add/remove recordings, and transfer files all from the TiVo Desktop software. Especially using the guide and searches, which can be daunting and slow with the remote and thousands of titles. Does anyone know if this may ever come to light?


----------

